# The BMW R65 is Tailored With a Designer's Touch



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

A designer with a flair for the unusual and unique, Franco Augello tailors vintage motorcycles to their next owner, often completing a full restoration along with tasteful modifications at a client's request. The bikes in question often start with a similar theme: classic BMW touring designs; Augello says these bikes have a sterling reputation for reliability and longevity. When you hear that classic BMW flat-twin fire up for the first time, there's no doubt that Augello is creating magic on two wheels.

https://youtu.be/D332CssvIrk


----------

